
New Microsoft Azure management portal - stevensanderson
http://portal.azure.com/
======
facorreia
It's interesting as a dashboard, to get an overview of the service. But to see
details and actually manage, the regular management portal is still used. I
look forward to seeing how this dashboard/portal evolves.

------
deaquino
Waiting for the Windows 8.1 and iPad apps...

